# 4310 rear axle housing cracks



## Hillhaven (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a 2003 4310 that is set up for a backhoe.

While looking for a very minor oil leak beneath the back end of the tractor I found cracks located at the bolt holes of the backhoe plates that they install to mount your backhoe. There are various cracks on 6 of the eight bolt holes and you can't really see the second bolt from the front very well.

I searched the internet and found others with the same problems.

Is John Deere doing anything about this problem?
Is it worth getting fixed or is it time to find another tractor?
What is the probable cause of these cracks?
Does anyone know what it cost to have these axle housing replaced?

Thanks to all,
Hope


----------



## Hillhaven (Oct 24, 2011)

I guess this is not a widespread problem since no one has commented.

Has anyone checked out their rear axle housings for similar cracks since I first posted this thread?

Thanks,
Hope


----------

